# CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y force selected

## curmudgeon

Using the latest stable gentoo-sources (3.7.10-gentoo-r1).

In Device Drivers / General Driver Options /, Userspace firmware loading support (CONFIG_FW_LOADER) is force selected, and I can't figure out why.

First of all, the prompt shouldn't even appear (because it depends on Expert, which is not selected), but I parsed the entire "Selected by" list, and the configuration didn't seem to meet any of the conditions for activating this option:

```

Selected by:

MICROCODE [=n]

MICROCODE_INTEL [=n] && MICROCODE [=n]

MICROCODE_AMD [=n] && MICROCODE [=n]

PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS [=n] && PCCARD [=n] && PCMCIA [=n] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

USB_IRDA [=n] && NET [=y] && IRDA [=n] && USB [=y]

BT_HCIBCM203X [=n] && NET [=y] && BT [=n] && USB [=y]

BT_HCIBFUSB [=n] && NET [=y] && BT [=n] && USB [=y]

BT_HCIBT3C [=n] && NET [=y] && BT [=n] && PCMCIA [=n]

BT_MRVL_SDIO [=n] && NET [=y] && BT [=n] && BT_MRVL [=n] && MMC [=n]

BT_ATH3K [=n] && NET [=y] && BT [=n] && BT_HCIBTUSB [=n]

TI_ST [=n] && NET [=y] && GPIOLIB [=n]

SCSI_AIC94XX [=n] && SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=n] && SCSI [=y] && PCI [=y

SCSI_MVSAS [=n] && SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=n] && SCSI [=y] && PCI [=y]

SCSI_IPR [=n] && SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=n] && PCI [=y] && SCSI [=y] && ATA [=y]

SCSI_QLA_FC [=n] && SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=n] && PCI [=y] && SCSI [=y]

ATM_FORE200E [=n] && ATM_DRIVERS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ATM [=n] && (PCI [=y] || SBUS [=n])

ATM_SOLOS [=n] && ATM_DRIVERS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ATM [=n] && PCI [=y]

BNX2 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM [=n] && PCI [=y]

BNX2X [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM [=n] && PCI [=y]

CHELSIO_T3 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO [=n] && PCI [=y] && INET [=y]

CHELSIO_T4 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO [=n] && PCI [=y]

MYRI10GE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_MYRI [=n] && PCI [=y] && INET [=y]

QLCNIC [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC [=n] && PCI [=y]

NETXEN_NIC [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC [=n] && PCI [=y]

R8169 [=y] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_REALTEK [=y] && PCI [=y

SPIDER_NET [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_TOSHIBA [=n] && PCI [=y] && (PPC_IBM_CELL_BLADE || PPC_CELLEB)

LIBERTAS_THINFIRM [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n]

ATMEL [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && (PCI [=y] || PCMCIA [=n])

PCMCIA_ATMEL [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && ATMEL [=n] && PCMCIA [=n]

AT76C50X_USB [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && USB [=y]

PRISM54 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && PCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

USB_ZD1201 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && USB [=y]

B43 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && SSB_POSSIBLE [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && HAS_DMA [=y]

B43LEGACY [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && SSB_POSSIBLE [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && HAS_DMA [=y]

BRCMSMAC [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && BCMA [=n]

BRCMFMAC_SDIO [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MMC [=n] && BRCMFMAC [=n]

BRCMFMAC_USB [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && USB [=y] && BRCMFMAC [=n]

IPW2100 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=n]

IPW2200 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=n] && CFG80211_WEXT [=n]

IWLWIFI [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && PCI [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y]

IWLEGACY [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n]

LIBERTAS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && CFG80211 [=n]

HERMES [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && (PPC_PMAC || PCI [=y] || PCMCIA [=n])

CFG80211 [=n] && CFG80211_WEXT [=n] ORINOCO_USB [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && USB [=y] && HERMES [=n]

P54_COMMON [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

RTL8192CE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && PCI [=y]

RTL8192SE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && PCI [=y]

RTL8192DE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && PCI [=y]

RTL8192CU [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && USB [=y]

ZD1211RW [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && USB [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

MWIFIEX_SDIO [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MWIFIEX [=n] && MMC [=n]

MWIFIEX_PCIE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MWIFIEX [=n] && PCI [=y]

MWIFIEX_USB [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && MWIFIEX [=n] && USB [=y]

CARL9170 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && ATH_COMMON [=n] && USB [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && RT2X00 [=n]

WL1251 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && WL_TI [=n] && MAC80211 [=n] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y] && GENERIC_HARDIRQS [=y]

WLCORE [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && WL_TI [=n] && GENERIC_HARDIRQS [=y] && MAC80211 [=n]

WIMAX_I2400M [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WIMAX [=n]

CYCLADES [=n] && SERIAL_NONSTANDARD [=n] && (PCI [=y] || ISA [=n])

MOXA_INTELLIO [=n] && SERIAL_NONSTANDARD [=n] && (ISA [=n] || EISA [=n] || PCI [=y])

ISI [=n] && SERIAL_NONSTANDARD [=n] && PCI [=y]

SERIAL_ICOM [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && PCI [=y] && PPC_PSERIES

SERIAL_QE [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && QUICC_ENGINE

VIDEO_SAA7164 [=n] && MEDIA_SUPPORT [=n] && MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT [=n] && (MEDIA_ANALOG_TV_SUPPORT [=n] || MEDIA_DIGITAL_TV_SUPPORT [=n]) && DVB_CORE [=n] && VIDEO_DEV [=n] && PCI [=y] && I2C [=y]

RADIO_WL1273 [=n] && MEDIA_SUPPORT [=n] && RADIO_ADAPTERS [=n] && I2C [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=n]

DVB_LGS8GXX [=n] && MEDIA_SUPPORT [=n] && DVB_CORE [=n] && I2C [=y]

DRM_R128 [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=y] && PCI [=y]

DRM_RADEON [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=y] && PCI [=y]

DRM_NOUVEAU [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=y] && PCI [=y]

DRM_MGA [=n] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=y] && PCI [=y]

SND_SB16_CSP [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_ISA [=n] && (SND_SB16 [=n]

SND_SBAWE [=n]) && (BROKEN [=n] || !PPC)

SND_SSCAPE [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_ISA [=n]

SND_WAVEFRONT [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_ISA [=n]

SND_MSND_PINNACLE [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_ISA [=n] && X86 [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

SND_MSND_CLASSIC [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_ISA [=n] && X86 [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

SND_ASIHPI [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y] && X86 [=y]

SND_DARLA20 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_GINA20 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_LAYLA20 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_DARLA24 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_GINA24 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_LAYLA24 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_MONA [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_MIA [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_ECHO3G [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_INDIGO [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_INDIGOIO [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_INDIGODJ [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_INDIGOIOX [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_INDIGODJX [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_EMU10K1 [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_RIPTIDE [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y] && SND_HDA_INTEL [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

SND_USB_6FIRE [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_USB [=n] && USB [=y]

SND_SOC_SH4_SIU [=n] && SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_SOC [=n] && (SUPERH || ARCH_SHMOBILE) && HAVE_CLK [=n]

USB_ISIGHTFW [=n] && USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y]

USB_SPEEDTOUCH [=n] && USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_ATM [=n]

USB_CXACRU [=n] && USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_ATM [=n]

USB_UEAGLEATM [=n] && USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_ATM [=n]

UWB_I1480U [=n] && UWB [=n] && UWB_HWA [=n]

R8712U [=n] && STAGING [=n] && WLAN [=n] && USB [=y]

VT6656 [=n] && STAGING [=n] && USB [=y] && WLAN [=n] && m && <choice>

DVB_AS102 [=n] && STAGING [=n] && STAGING_MEDIA [=n] && DVB_CORE [=n] && USB [=y] && I2C [=y] && INPUT [=y]

DELL_RBU [=n] && X86 [=y]

```

There is an "=n" in every line. :)

Also, I am wondering about this line near the bottom, that points to something not working right:

```

VT6656 [=n] && STAGING [=n] && USB [=y] && WLAN [=n] && m && <choice>

```

Does anyone have any ideas about what is going on (or suggestions to track this down further)?

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Hu

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> R8169 [=y] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_REALTEK [=y] && PCI [=y
> ...

 The line for R8169 appears to have been cut off, but the portion shown consists only of enabled choices.  Are you sure this is not the reason the feature is enabled?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Hu wrote:*   

> The line for R8169 appears to have been cut off, but the portion shown consists only of enabled choices.  Are you sure this is not the reason the feature is enabled?

 

You are correct. I must be going blind in my old age. :( I highlighted "=n" and did a visual inspection (missing that line), but I probably should have let a program do the actual searching. Thanks.

----------

